# Comair Wiring Help



## mcdillioh (Jun 22, 2006)

been searching all over ebay and found some great deals on some comairs - pretty happy right now. anyway, i was wondering about this info 220/230 VAC, 50/60 HZ,  26/30 Watt. To wire a comair fan, you need a grounded cord and an inline fuse and youre good to go? Is it very basic to wire it up? Thanks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not sure of the type of fan you're speaking of, shoot us a link.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 23, 2006)

never heard of this..in line fuse?...220 goes on a breaker anyway..why the fuse?..def. need a link..


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 23, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> never heard of this..in line fuse?...220 goes on a breaker anyway..why the fuse?..def. need a link..


 
me either, i dont know why i typed it? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Comair-Rotron-Major-AC-Fans-220-230-Volt-NEW_W0QQitemZ170000830156QQihZ007QQcategoryZ36324QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
anyway, here's the link,


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 23, 2006)

I was looking at the manufacturers site and they have a lot of power options for the different fan models, being 220, I think it may be geared for foreign use? Usually in-line fuses are 12V related items. I'm not really sure how to wire it so I don't want to send you in the wrong direction.
I would call the manufaturer and ask them, tell them you need to cool down music equipment or somethin'. 
They have a lot of fans and what appears to be pretty good prices on their site also, they also refer you to vedors that have them in stock, including this one that does between 450 and 550 CFM for $60.
http://www.comairrotron.com/ac_family.asp?FamilyID=4
Here's the manufacturers site. I would ask them.
http://www.comairrotron.com/


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

most inline fuses are for direct current  like cars stereos they may of have meant internal fuse like a tv. but i hope you have a washer and dryer outlet close to where your gonna plug it in because thats what a 220/230 plugs into that or an air conditioner plug in .if not you will have to go buy an extra 220 breaker and install it in your breaker box and run your wire to wherever your gonna plug it into . and if your not an electrician i wouldnt advise it at all.


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 23, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> most inline fuses are for direct current like cars stereos they may of have meant internal fuse like a tv. but i hope you have a washer and dryer outlet close to where your gonna plug it in because thats what a 220/230 plugs into that or an air conditioner plug in .if not you will have to go buy an extra 220 breaker and install it in your breaker box and run your wire to wherever your gonna plug it into . and if your not an electrician i wouldnt advise it at all.


 
yeah, i am in no way elec inclined. so is 120v the one that sticks into a standard outlet?


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

yes 110/120


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply bro. 

is 115v okay as well? anyway, here's the fan im bidding on. good luck to me. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Comair-Circ-F...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ43555QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 23, 2006)

hey skunk or anyone who knows about electrical stuffs. what is the point of having different voltage levels? does it save power, make more power, etc with the higher voltage?


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

to simplify it your fan takes more electricity to run because it is industrial .and 220 is twice as much as 110. if yo was a electrician your self i could explain it more scientifically. tell you what scroll down to the bottom of this page and read mutts grow faq- electrical section .


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 25, 2006)

humans who are not knowageable with electrictricity should stick to products with plugs attached, this fan is for cooling electronics cabs in countries with 240v service.


----------



## skunk (Jun 25, 2006)

i believe i was  looking at a  different fan .i only saw the 220/230 industial rotron fan and air on the first link now i see the 2nd link that is 120 didnt see that 1.


----------



## skunk (Jun 26, 2006)

natural high where does it say for foreighn countries.  i mustive missed it somewheres . but the link i just looked at which is the 1 he bought  was 120vsingle phase 60hz which takes a standard american plug. so mcdillio you dont even have to buy a dryer plug . i was looking at biffdoggies link even if it was for foreighn countries you can buy a converter from the electric company.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

The purpose of going from 120V to 220V is all in the AMPS. Some motors and fans require more current to operate. Also the adapter for foriegn to US is very dependant. Its not like US to lets say Italy.

I do know that some commercial foriegn motors like milling machines and stuff need to go from a 220V single phase service to a phase converter (3phase) to a step up transformer to obtain voltage such as 480V which is a standard in a lot of Foriegn Commercial electric motors. but thats a heavy duty motor. but know your in the thousands of $$ to do that. oops I'm rambling.

If your needing this much info on a fan, best to just go to Home Depot or something and get one. Instead of getting into voltages and complex wiring. They have some great inline fans cheap there and the guy will probably help you in wiring one up.

Now if using the fan thats at the bottom, you just need to wire it up to a heavy duty extension chord and plug it in. They make "replacement" chords as well. Just have to know your +/- and ground. Or you can hard wire it, but I like to know I can plug something in and unplug it if I need to move it without having to deal with a bunch of crap.


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for all that info man.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Mutt thats what I was getting at the plug that fits it probly looks like this
-.- and needs a receptical wired 240 to go with it 
Skunk guess what, I've a rep for wiring growers rooms, well usually rewiring them after they start throwing sparks, call me in middle of the night " My lite won't work my plants are dying HHHEEEllp. 

Any who make sure you know what you got going before you end up moving into a tent because your house went up in smoke and the insurance co. won't pay cause you caused it by wiring it yourself!


----------



## skunk (Jun 28, 2006)

natural hi why would a 120 need a receptical wired for 240 for ? also i have 7 or 8 years exsperience in wiring new and old houses more old than new . you know the ones im talking about with fuse boxes still that need a 200 amp breaker or the ones with just loose ground wire or even the ones where rats have chewed up on the wiring . the point being without trying to pat myself on the back is anything you give me that is shorted out i can rewire myself also .now i am certainly not a cerified electrician and not too familiar with foreign plugs . but i do know the 1 he is buying is for a standard american outlet. and ps where would you find a wiring growers room . and how can you trouble shoot someone elses electrical problem over the phone in the middle of the night without a ohm meter .sure anyone can crack it open to see if a hot is touching a ground . but how do you tell them there capasitors bad or even ballast if there not kwowledgable about electricity and have no testing equipment .


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

I must have got behind some how! The original post :

been searching all over ebay and found some great deals on some comairs - pretty happy right now. anyway, *i was wondering about this info 220/230 VAC, 50/60 HZ, 26/30 Watt*. To wire a comair fan, you need a grounded cord and an inline fuse and youre good to go? Is it very basic to wire it up? Thanks.

When did we cahnge our mind to wire a 230v fan at 120, and why? seems like the motor will burnout or more accurated brownout, heck I don't care but seems like it would be smarter to wire it properly the first time.


----------



## skunk (Jun 28, 2006)

is 115 okay as well? anyways here the fan im bidding on. goodluck to me . http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Comair-circ-Fa...QQcmdZViewitem.okay i myself go turned around in here somewhere because they are 3 links and this is the 1 he bidded on . and maybe perhaps i overlooked 230 myself on the 2nd link and saw 220 what i wanted to see .


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> is 115 okay as well? anyways here the fan im bidding on. goodluck to me . http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Comair-circ-Fa...QQcmdZViewitem.okay i myself go turned around in here somewhere because they are 3 links and this is the 1 he bidded on . and maybe perhaps i overlooked 230 myself on the 2nd link and saw 220 what i wanted to see .


 
If you're running your HID @ 240v the 220 -240v fan will wire in to same system, the 115v fan will run on house current. 

How do ya'll use these fans to grow with?


----------



## mcdillioh (Jul 5, 2006)

gonna be using it for ventilation. found a fan on ebay with a power cord - yeah! lol - no way i can screw it up. anyway thanks all for all the help.


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool!


----------

